# Alarma anti car-jacking



## masticas (Abr 3, 2010)

Les presento un sistema de seguridad anti car-jacking usando solo dos 555 y un 4017
Adjunto el diagrama en formato lvw, y el pcb de pcb wizard.
He aqui el diagrama.

​
El sensor de este circuito es un reed switch, que debe ir en el marco de la puerta y en la puerta debe de ir el iman. El funcionamiento es el siguiente, si abres la puerta del auto sin sostener presionado el boton reset, se iniciara un temporizador que se ajusta con vr1, lo recomendable es de unos 40-50 segundos. Tras pasar este tiempo se desactivara el relevador que debera alimentar a la bobina, de esta manera el auto se apagara. Para que todo vuelva a la normalidad simplemente hay que presionar reset.
Si se abre la puerta sosteniendo presionado el boton de reset evitaras que el temporizador se active. Si el temporizador es activado, se puede desactivar antes de que llegue a cero presionando reset. El unico inconveniente es que cada vez que se entre al auto hay que oprimir reset. El sistema funciona perfecto, yo mismo lo he probado virtual y fisicamente lo bastante como para asegurar su excelente funcionamiento. 
He aqui el PCB 

​
Este sistema lo hize imitando el funcionamiento de otro aparato de este tipo, aunque aclaro que LA IDEA NO ES MIA, PERO EL DISEÑO DE EL CIRCUITO EN SI, Y DEL PCB, SI LO ES. Si alguien tiene sugerencias, criticas o quejas, hacerlo saber.
Espero les haya agradado.


----------



## rcg (May 18, 2010)

y nadie agradecio este aporte.....

Amigo felicidades y muchas gracias por el cto.

yo siempre he querido meterle algo al auto jejeje pero me da flojera jeejeje


Saludos.


----------



## masticas (May 25, 2010)

Ah jaja si este proyecto toma unas cuantas horas para armarse
hasta a mi me da flojera

prefiero hacer unos mas faciles
aqui tengo unos cuantos proyectos que he hecho forosdeelectronica@gmail.com
algun link donde esten los tuyos?? siempre es bueno compartir


----------



## electrocebados (Jul 5, 2010)

espectacular!! es justo lo que buscaba! 
una alarma buena para el auto. espero probarlo! y ver bien todo su fucionamiento para asegurarme que es lo que necesito!!!
pero desde ya muchas gracias!!!!! 
espero probarlo! si lo armo y cualquier cosa estare aqui contando!!

saludos!!!!!!


sin dudas, dejame decirte que lo probe en el Livewire!! y paso algo muy loco!!! :S

apretando el reset y nose que mas.
 y se quemaron primero 2 transistores! despues se quemaron resistencias y exploto todo!!!
no se que falla tiene......
pero si va a pasar en la practica, para eso no lo monto... algo tiene........
espero revisarlo mas, y despues veo....
igual gracias. saludos


----------



## masticas (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola que tal. Si la verdad en el Livewire de repente pasan estas fallitas al precionar los botones de manera loca, pero tambien es cierto que el livewire exagera mucho, prueba hacer el clasico circuito para onda sinosuidal (o como se escriba je je) de dos transistores y dos capacitores y 4 resistencias, y veras que tambien explotan, apesar que ese circuito es mundialmente usadisimo. Yo he probado esto en fisico y puedo asegurarte que funciona!, es mas, harmalo y veras que funca de maravilla, y ha salvado mi carro en dos ocaciones (aunque lo salvo de que no se lo llevara mi primo) estoy haciendo uno con un par de HT12E/D para hacerlo a control remoto, al rato subo el diagrama. Gracias por tu comment.http://www.youtube.com/MrMasticas


----------



## wele (Jul 6, 2010)

los componente no lo tienes en lista verdad? muy bueno tu aporte


----------



## masticas (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola gente del foro! les traigo una nueva y mejorada version de este grandioso circuito que me ha servido de mucho.

Cuando hize la version 2 no sabia mucho sobre el sistema electrico de un auto y pues por eso no salio a pedir de boca, pero ultimamente me he metido en la parte electrica de los autos y con lo que he aprendido pude mejorar mucho este circuito, este nuevo tiene hasta funcion de clacson y funciona con compuertas nor, evitando asi usar tanto 2n2222,.. bueno esta es una imagen



Por cierto para instalarlo en el auto hay que conocer el cableado del mismo, pueden verlo en la pagina the12volt.com ahi viene informacion sobre el cableado de muuuuchos autos.


Tengo otro circuito mucho mas simple que es un corta corriente al tacto pero es tan facil que no creo que les haga falta... bueno si alguna duda tienen solo comenten y les respondo.


----------



## KEVIN92 (Dic 2, 2010)

una palabra la cagaste loco muy muy bueno


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 24, 2010)

Te felicito por el trabajo, yo tengo fabricado el mismo sistema, pero con cierta diferencia en algunos componentes, el mío para activarlo debes dar un contacto a la llave para con ello alimentar el cto, después de eso pasas el imán por el interruptor electromagnético y con ello se cierra un relé que alimenta a un negativo que va a otro relé que tiene conectado en mi caso la bobina del auto, con esto al dar la partida al vehiculo, este trabaja, en caso de abrir la puerta se activa un temporizador y después de un minuto el circuito se apaga y con ello también el motor al perder energía la bobina, para anular esto, basta mantener la puerta cerrada y volver a pasar el imán por el interruptor. Me gusta mucho este cto y lo cree yo mismo y aun lo tengo conectado en mi auto, pero ahora ando buscando uno que no es tan complicado que solo trabaja con un relé y uno que otro componente, encontré el diagrama en la Web, pero lamentablemente en dos partes que esta, no aparece el valor de estos entonces estoy casi en lo mismo que cuando comencé a investigar, he visto que esto lo venden bastante en México y es un cto muy simple por lo que se ve, (al menos comparado con el tuyo y el que yo tengo), pero desgraciadamente sin los datos que me faltan es imposible que lo pueda armar, es un cortacorriente táctil, pero no se desactiva al abrir la puerta si no que es solo para impedir la partida del vehiculo, el mío con una pequeña adaptación logra lo mismo, pero quiero ese más simple.
Saludos y nuevamente felicidades por tu proyecto.

Mira Así trabaja el circuito que yo diseñe, el video esta un poco pobre pero se entiende la idea.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 25, 2010)

Se agradece un montonazo ya que estos aportes son muy valiosos pienso que ala brevedad lo estare armando el circuito y FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## masticas (Dic 26, 2010)

jvildosola dijo:


> Te felicito por el trabajo, yo tengo fabricado el mismo sistema, pero con cierta diferencia en algunos componentes, el mío para activarlo debes dar un contacto a la llave para con ello alimentar el cto, después de eso pasas el imán por el interruptor electromagnético y con ello se cierra un relé que alimenta a un negativo que va a otro relé que tiene conectado en mi caso la bobina del auto, con esto al dar la partida al vehiculo, este trabaja, en caso de abrir la puerta se activa un temporizador y después de un minuto el circuito se apaga y con ello también el motor al perder energía la bobina, para anular esto, basta mantener la puerta cerrada y volver a pasar el imán por el interruptor. Me gusta mucho este cto y lo cree yo mismo y aun lo tengo conectado en mi auto, pero ahora ando buscando uno que no es tan complicado que solo trabaja con un relé y uno que otro componente, encontré el diagrama en la Web, pero lamentablemente en dos partes que esta, no aparece el valor de estos entonces estoy casi en lo mismo que cuando comencé a investigar, he visto que esto lo venden bastante en México y es un cto muy simple por lo que se ve, (al menos comparado con el tuyo y el que yo tengo), pero desgraciadamente sin los datos que me faltan es imposible que lo pueda armar, es un cortacorriente táctil, pero no se desactiva al abrir la puerta si no que es solo para impedir la partida del vehiculo, el mío con una pequeña adaptación logra lo mismo, pero quiero ese más simple.
> Saludos y nuevamente felicidades por tu proyecto.


Eh que onda!? gracias por la felicitacion  ... y bueno yo tengo un circuito asi como el que quieres, es facil, intentas prender el carro y este no prendera, para que preda solo debes de tocar algun punto, un punto preestablecido por ti claro. Hay te paso el circuito en el livewire para que veas como funciona chido.


----------



## jvildosola (Ene 11, 2011)

Gracias masticas, disculpa que no haya contestado antes pero no habia encontrado el posteo, bueno el diagrama, que desarrollaste, en mi caso arme otro cto que cumple la misma funsion que va con un transistor pnp y un tiristor más otros pocos componentes y la verdad es que me ha dado bien buenos resultados, no por eso voy a dejar de probar el esquema que subiste, al contrario, lo hare lo más luego posible porque siempre es bueno tener más posibilidades para trabajar.
Saludos.

Este es en enlace donde aparece el diagrama que yo hice, logicamente no es de mi autoria.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/cortacorriente-tactil-48773/


----------



## Class (May 21, 2011)

saludos amigos soy nuevo por aqui solo tengo una duda con la forma de conectar el relay de cortacorriente posteado por (MASTICAS) mi duda es si las terminales 86 y 30 son las que van a 12 volts esuqe contaba con otro cortacorriente pero en este las que van a 12 volts son la 30 y 85 bueno solo esa duda les agradeceria muy buen foro


----------



## jvildosola (May 21, 2011)

Normalmente las patillas del rele para conectar positivo y negativo son las patillas 86 + y 85 - , la 30, 87 y 87A son para hacer el puente en lo que se quiere intervenir, no se si existiran de otra forma.
Saludos.


----------



## Class (May 21, 2011)

bueno si pero tu como lo entiendes en el diagrama yo entiendo que la 86 y 30 van a 12 volts o me equiboco?


----------



## jvildosola (May 21, 2011)

Tienes toda la razon, lo que pasa es que de esa forma no lo habia tomado en cuenta y me fui por lo de alimentación para un puente.
Pero esta bien, la  30 y 86 va a positivo, de lo que se trata esto es que al activarse el rele con las patillas 86 y 85 alimentadas, por la 87 saldra positivo ya que la 30 es la que al cerrarse el relé le dara la alimentación, de la misma manera como lo haria un interruptor convencional. Espero haberlo explicado bien. 
Saludos.


----------



## Class (May 21, 2011)

si ya solo esa era mi duda muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Jonasr (May 10, 2012)

Saludos amigos!

Soy nuevo y no entiendo demasiado de electrónica, querría saber si estos son los componentes que necesito para hacer el corta corriente del post #11:

RL1 - Rele NA
R1 - 22k
R2 - 1K
R3 - 10k
R4 - 10k
R5 - 470k
D1 - MCR 100-4
D2 - (Entiendo que seria la bobina de ignición)
D3 - (cual debe ser ¿?, otro MCR 100-4??)
C1 - 10 nF
C2 - 1 nF
Q1 - 2N2907A (es asi ??)

Si podrian aclararme estas tres dudas, se lo agradeceria!

Un saludo!
Jonás.


----------



## rascueso (May 10, 2012)

muy lindo trabajo. gracias


----------



## geramex06 (Jul 7, 2012)

masticas dijo:


> Eh que onda!? gracias por la felicitacion  ... y bueno yo tengo un circuito asi como el que quieres, es facil, intentas prender el carro y este no prendera, para que preda solo debes de tocar algun punto, un punto preestablecido por ti claro. Hay te paso el circuito en el livewire para que veas como funciona chido.
> 
> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9867/cc2m.jpg



masticas:megusto mucho tu cto ya lo probe y jala muy bien solo que me gustaria que fueran 2 puntos preestablecidos y no 1 crees que añadiendo un transistor y un capacitor similares a los que hay en el cto pueda trabajar bien


----------



## jcxperts (Oct 24, 2015)

Gracias por el aporte! Alguno de ustedes me podria proporcionar el PCB de anticarjacking version 3.0 gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## javicano (Mar 26, 2018)

Hola compañeros, cómo va este tema. Soy profano en la materia y me gustaría crear un atirobo basado en un cortacorrientes para mi coche. He visto esto por internet, funciona con un botón táctil que va tras el guarnecido del coche, de tal manera que no se ve la ubicación. El fallo que yo le veo es que no han creado un sistema para poderlo dejar inhabilidado, para ciertas ocasiones, cuando lo dejas en el taller por ejemplo. Lo que le ponen es un fusible, que lo tienes que quitar de una forma un tanto rudimentaria.

Yo había pensado añadir algún sistema, que si por ejemplo lo dejas con una pulsación larga, o con una secuencia de 2 o 3 pulsaciones seguidas, que pusiera en modo siempre abierto, para cuando lo dejas en el taller. Y al repetir la secuencia, volviese a su formato anterior que se activase automáticamente al quitar el contacto.

Alguien se anima??


----------



## jvildosola (Mar 27, 2018)

Hola Javicano, no puedo ver el vídeo pero se a que te refieres, y de por si, los cortacorriente llevan una manera de anularlos para algunos tipos de situaciones, eso se llama valet, que no es nada más que la alimentación  de alguno de los cables del circuito, con un interruptor, por ejemplo, al alimentar un rele que quieres que tenga una salida negativa por saliendo de un circuito, a la salida del rele se le instala otro negativo que puede ser activado por medio de un interruptor para cuando sea necesario y no haya que activar el circuito para que el negativo este activado.
Hice un dibujo simple para que se entienda mejor, espero que sea así, pero como ves, desde un circuito sale un negativo y este va al rele, que se activa con esta salida, pero si el circuito no esta trabajando, se presiona el interruptor, para que aun así haya negativo


----------

